# Remembering Beloved Companions



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

It's been a rough week, not for me personally, but for my online "friends". Not only have members here recently lost their beloved pets, but on the Rabbit Forum, four rabbits, cherished companions, have died this past week. This is for them...

Thumper: a neighbor's dog broke through the door and attacked him in his own home. He is missed by him momma and Lucy the dog.

Copper: very sick, very young. Lived only a week after being rescued in a pet store. Will be missed by Daddy, Mommy, Danielle and Jessica.

BunBun: ingested carpet fibers, and her owner found out too late. Missed by her momma.

Ben: a stunning Flemish Giant, with a personality that would melt the Arctic, he just recently fathered a litter of gorgeous babies. The family dog, who had always been trusted around the animals, even the kits, nevertheless reacted to a lunge from Ben. He died at the vet's hospital of internal injuries. He is missed by his entire human family, his mate Fergi, their 6 kits, and the online community.

  Goodbye, sweet babies. You died far too young. Be with eachother over the Bridge 

*edit* I'm sorry, Cupcake had not died, but at the moment is still seriously ill. Praying for her and her family...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank You for this post spacemonkey.
I will be thinking of these folks as well.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How wonderful of you to memorialize these bunnies. My thoughts are with them and their owners.


----------

